# Emergency Time Off



## dailypush (Jan 23, 2021)

I was looking at my pay slip on line, and noticed a new box : *EMERGENCY TIME OFF*.  It is where they list accrued benefits like sick time, personal time, and vacation.
Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2021)

I have no idea but I got 79.30 hours. Wow


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 23, 2021)

It's on my pay slip, but no accrual.  Perhaps a TL thing?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 23, 2021)

TL here.  No emergency pay.  Must be state specific.


----------



## MrT (Jan 23, 2021)

I havent accrued anything yet


----------

